# "El Aeroparque"; Vintage airframes at Aeropuerto Carrasco, Montevideo.



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi Guys, last year during my trip to South America I visited Montevideo across the Rio de La Plata from Buenos Aires and went to nose around Aeropuerto Carrasco, Uruguay's principal international airport. There is the small but good Museo Aeronatico, from which I've posted images already, but there's a few other airframes of interest about the place, too, notably the gate guards at the military base. Whilst photographing these, a guard ran out and told me to stop photographing and in haste I explained that I thought they were part of the museo - to which he seemed a little put out! He pointed out where the museo entrance was and seemed to calm down when I told him that I used to work on Huey helicopters, giving me the thumbs up, before I went to the museo entrance.

There's also a couple of birds hung from the roof of the very modern terminal building. I'm adding images to my Flickr page, so, link to more below.





El Aeroparque




T-34 ii




A-37 ii




Simulator ii




UH-1




Castaibert

Link to page: Aeropuerto Carrasco and Museo Aeronautico

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2017)

Good stuff Grant.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 9, 2017)

Excellent. Your interaction reminds us all that when traveling abroad we need to be aware. Nice work getting yourself the thumbs up!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice ones Grant


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 9, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2017)

Lovely shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice shots.


----------

